

Get Your S--- Together - sachbh
http://www.businessinsider.com/nyu-professor-scott-galloways-email-2013-4

======
scottporad
That professor sounds like a jerk. There's about 1001 ways he could have said
to that student, "Sampling classes in that way is disruptive," without being
pompous and condescending.

------
xtraclass
I love it!!! The prof is a hero!

